# Muskrat bait ??



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

I've come to the conclusion that Muskrats are eating our fish from our pond. Suggestions for bait in a live trap to catch Muskrats?
I don't want to catch our cats, Muscovies, etc. If ***** or rabbits got caught I wouldn't mind disposing of them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Muskrats don't eat many fish. They really aren't designed to catch them. They are much better at catching and eating clams.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Muskrats are primarily vegetarians, so most fish they eat would most likely be sick or injured anyway. 
Placing the entrance to the trap at the edge of the water would keep most cats out, but I dont think youre going to have much luck live trapping muskrats

www.bugspray.com/articles99/muskrat.html


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You won't have a problem with Muskrats or Beaver eating fish.Now Otters that is a different matter,I've seen them kill fish for fun.

big rockpile


----------



## Kevin and Laura (Jun 23, 2002)

I whole heartedly agree with Rock Pile. Otters are a likely culprit. If your not familiar with otters & muskrats they can appear to be the same critter. Best solution I know of is a trusty rifle from a rest which allows you to remain calm after shooting. It'll take some careful planning & quiet watching though....them types are devilish crafty & keen on spotting everything in thier area. Good Luck



Kevin


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Could also be raccoons, mink, fish eating birds like tree bitterns, kingfishers. As previously posted careful watching to identify the culprit (s) is the first thing to do.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

You can tell if an otter is eating your fish by walking around the pond and looking for the otters bathroom. There will be a pile of fishscales and bones. Try it, if you don't see one, it ain't an otter. They always use the same spot as long as they are in the area. Eddie


----------



## Rickstir (Jun 28, 2006)

I have shot three otters in my lake this year. We have a peninsula island they like to swim by. I am in camo on a stool with my Rem. 870C with 00 buckshot. Let them swim by you before you move then ka-boom.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

As stated previously your problem is not muskrats unless you have a tremendous population of the little rodents and their natural foods are exhausted (vegetation, roots etc.). Even then I have seen them turn to cannibalism before becoming hunters. Disease normally enters as Mother Natureâs way of controlling the numbers. Predation from these little varmints would be extremely rare. 
Not seeing the problem first hand I would agree with Eddie Buck that the problem is otter. They have large appetites and are well tooled for the hunting and capture of fish. This does not mean you can rule out other predators so please check out and truly identify your culprit'(s).
A word of advice, you have a DNR office in Plymouth and they will advice you how to handle the situation. They may even recommend a nuisance trapper to aid you in removing the problem. If you decide to shoot an otter you best consider the consequences. Here in Wisconsin (as well in most other states) it is illegal to harvest otters without a tag, also shooting is not a legal means of harvest without a special DNR permit. The loss of hunting privileges for up to five years, confiscation of guns and vehicles are also a possibility. Definitely reasons to think, before crossing that line. 
I am happy to hear the otter population in Missouri is now at a healthy level. It was not too long ago the population there was almost gone. I was part of an exchange program that traded our Wisconsin otters for the Missouri turkeys. 
Trapper


----------



## mousecat33 (Jan 9, 2004)

An old leather boot. Works for marmots in Wyo. at elk camp. Had one ruin BILs Danners a few years back.


mc and co.


----------

